# Stables in sheds?



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Describing the sheds would really really help. Pictures are even better. Gotta know what you're starting with to be if much real help. IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

Only photos I have are ones from the ad for the place, but I will post them in a sec 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Define 'really big'. Do you know the dimensions?


----------



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

I have no idea of the dimensions, as we haven't been to the property. But here are some photos from the advert for the place. I can get some better photos when we arrive there on Thursday.

This photo I imagine, you would need a ramp at the door - which I think I would leave open maybe for light - for the horses to walk up.









This is another shed, you can find of see how big it is. Again, doors could be left open. 









Can't really see this one well. So not sure how big it is, but again, will get more photos on Thursday.









Here is photo showing the same sheds in the 3rd photo I put up  the shed to the left I think I might make into my feed/tack shed


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Your buildings definitely look like possibilities. The building sizes would be needed for a good discussion. The size of your stalls will depend on how big your horses are and how much time they'll be spending in their stalls. In my barn, I have 10 ft x 10.5 ft stalls (with rubber mats that I certainly would recommend) as my horses aren't that big (15 hands is the biggest) and they don't spend a great deal of time in the stalls other than their daily grain feed and going in over night in the winter months. A lot of people will put 12 ft x 12 ft stalls in. And, of course, a tack room and/or feed room in the same building as the stalls is always a bonus.


----------



## sliceoflife (Apr 6, 2012)

I will most likely have horses of all sizes. I foster sometimes  

I will measure it once we move in 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Lotsa good possibilities but I wouldn't use the one off of the ground for horses. I'd geuss it was maybe used for grain storage? Never did any farming so not sure but I think I would maybe use that building for a combination feed/ tack room. Anything ground level just check out really well for any exposed edges of tin that anyone could get cut on.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Second and third ones would make excellent run ins or stalls. The first one? No, just no. As oobie stated, you never want to house horses off the ground. They could break through the flooring.

I have 3 utility bays I turned into stalls. Mine are 10'X24', and I added 10' gates to the entrances. You don't have to get fancy. If the floors are dirt you won't need rubber mats, just keep them bedded down with shavings or sawdust.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Other than the first one, I see HUGE possibilities!!! Depending on what the inside looks like, it may even be a rather easy remodel. Good Luck & keep us posted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

